
Name a Theorem - julian37
http://theorymine.co.uk/?go=overview
======
gjm11
Would be much, much more interesting if they provided a couple of sample
theorems.

On the other hand, I'm guessing that in that case even fewer people would buy
the product.

~~~
michael_dorfman
The author of the New Scientist article posted a link to his:
[http://www.newscientist.com/articleimages/dn19809/1-you-
too-...](http://www.newscientist.com/articleimages/dn19809/1-you-too-can-get-
that-pythagoras-feeling.html)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
New Scientist seems to have two items about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1966519>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974409>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah, despite the different URLs they end up in the same place.

------
iwr
There is no (Paul) Graham's Lemma, but there is Graham's Number.

